# Tookie Williams finally dead



## wolfyEVH (Dec 13, 2005)

its about time this guy was executed.  sick of hearing about all the appeals and such.  I don't care how changed a man is.  He killed 4 people w/ a shotgun in 2 separate robberies.  Cold blooded killing of 4 people.....should have been gone awhile ago


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 13, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> its about time this guy was executed.  sick of hearing about all the appeals and such.  I don't care how changed a man is.  He killed 4 people w/ a shotgun in 2 separate robberies.  Cold blooded killing of 4 people.....should have been gone awhile ago


i agree he deserved to die for his crimes but the sad thing here is that the justice system takes so damn long to put someone on death row to death and in that timeperiod people can show enough remorse for their crimes that it allows people to start to have compassion for them.  he killed people in cold blood and it was planned murders so he got what he deserved.
his whole issue with the writing of books to help try and stop gang violence caused people to want to overlook all the bad that he had done but had he been executed soon after the decision was rendered it would not have been an issue.
only bad thing with this is that now people will cry out that here was an example of someone who became a changed man behind bars and he was still put to death so how can we expect prisoners in for lesser crimes to ever have a chance to change when the one person who did was not fogiven for his crimes.
im not sure how i want to feel about this whole thing??????????????


----------



## a-bomb83 (Dec 13, 2005)

Good!


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Dec 13, 2005)

pin, you're exactly right about our judicial system, it dicks around so long with appeals and other b.s. that someone like "tookie", after a couple of books and absolutely no remorse for what he did is now considered a "good person"  :wtf:


Good morning everyone!!!!!!


----------



## deltmaster (Dec 13, 2005)

hmmm, a tough one. I am really surprised that 25 years on he is still alive. I could not take decisions for someones life lightly. having said that he likked at least 4 others.
probably a good thing he is gone, but can a charactor ever truely reform?


----------



## DinK (Dec 13, 2005)

Ya our justice system is really bad. 25 years holy. That is rediculous. Killing is killing and that is that. He got what he deserved.


----------



## tee (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree 100% Pin. Our death penalty is worthless the way it is used. Punishment must be certain and swift for it to be utilized as a deterrent. 25 years sure isnt swift, and most of the time, its not certain either. Im glad that POS is FINALLY gone though.


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 13, 2005)

im glad it finally happened.  i think the we should limit the # of appeals and make it to where they have 3 yrs at most after conviction till they die.  this 25 yr crap is rediculous


----------



## tee (Dec 13, 2005)

JoshF56 said:
			
		

> im glad it finally happened.  i think the we should limit the # of appeals and make it to where they have 3 yrs at most after conviction till they die.  this 25 yr crap is rediculous




How about 3 minutes instead?


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 13, 2005)

thats would be nice.  ok your convicted, take him out back and pop one in him.  i think that would scare people enough.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 13, 2005)

what kind of gangsta name is Tookie ?


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 13, 2005)

.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Dec 13, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> what kind of gangsta name is Tookie ?



its very gangsta. your old school. you must be used to Al Capone being a gansta name. sheesh, get with the times


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 13, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> its very gangsta. your old school. you must be used to Al Capone being a gansta name. sheesh, get with the times



Bomb...kiss my old ass ... will ya   

tookie...jesus christ...its gheigh!  its queerbait name....for god sakes I call my cookie, cookie....tookie also might as well be a name for a vagina.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Dec 13, 2005)

^^LMFAO! you call it..nevermind, thats hilarious.  cumming from you anyway.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 13, 2005)

yes Bomb....cookie is an old skool name for cookie


----------



## a-bomb83 (Dec 13, 2005)

i know that dummy. just thought your old ass would have called it a vag or something.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## McKenzie (Dec 13, 2005)

oops...no offense Cookie 

two totally diff kinds of cookies


----------



## Cookie (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Dec 13, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> oops...no offense Cookie
> 
> two totally diff kinds of cookies


mckenzie, you are having way to much fun with the cookie. is there something you need to tell us?!


----------



## big1pimp (Dec 13, 2005)

It funny how your counter parts voted for him to win the Nobel Peace Prize.  Says something about them as well.


----------



## ben johnson (Dec 14, 2005)

our system needs to be like the case they had in a foreign country that i saw on tv.  this older couple killed someone and they went from the court room to the shootin range....bang, bang. justice served. granted, they admited to it so its good that it was swift.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 14, 2005)

*deterrent*

Studies I have read show that capital punishment creates little deterrence for would be murderers.  However, that just makes me believe that the main reason is justice for the loved ones of the murder victims.  Personally, if somebody murdered my wife and daughter and I thought he might not get the death penalty I would do anything I could to kill him myself.  Even a slow-assed death penalty will provide the victims some relief.


----------



## Nitrateman (Dec 14, 2005)

you all see so pro...I still have doubts in the system.  I mean how can you support a system so misguided and corrupt that it makes anabolic steroids illegal?

Nitrateman


----------



## tee (Dec 14, 2005)

I believe in the heart of what the system is supposed to do. The problem is that it has been bastardized by shithouse defense lawyers and corrupt politicians. Hopefully the silent majority will say enough is enough soon and swing the pendulum back to where it should be. The death penalty would be a deterrent if  it was certain and swift. Since it is neither, its damn near worthless. Criminals that are charged and convicted of a crime warranting death, should be allowed one appeal only and if it should be heard within a month. If upheld, the death sentence should be carried out immediately after the hearing is completed. This shit about having to have so many judges agree, and allowing endless appeals is horseshit. If they whacked Tookie right away, he wouldnt have had time to write children's books (Which I highly doubt he ever did himself), or build up an audience of do-gooders that want to come to his aid. I wonder if all the outraged protesters outside the prison were there protesting when the 4 victim's were killed?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 14, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> I believe in the heart of what the system is supposed to do. The problem is that it has been bastardized by shithouse defense lawyers and corrupt politicians. Hopefully the silent majority will say enough is enough soon and swing the pendulum back to where it should be. The death penalty would be a deterrent if  it was certain and swift. Since it is neither, its damn near worthless. Criminals that are charged and convicted of a crime warranting death, should be allowed one appeal only and if it should be heard within a month. If upheld, the death sentence should be carried out immediately after the hearing is completed. This shit about having to have so many judges agree, and allowing endless appeals is horseshit. If they whacked Tookie right away, he wouldnt have had time to write children's books (Which I highly doubt he ever did himself), or build up an audience of do-gooders that want to come to his aid. I wonder if all the outraged protesters outside the prison were there protesting when the 4 victim's were killed?



you all are making great points....the biggest one is the fact that in that time he had on death row, he got to write those books and say he's sorry, he's cleaned up, etc.  People looked at him as a changed man instead of the person who committed the crime.  He went to court, got the death penalty, he deserves it.  People are failing to realize he killed.  not just 1, but FOUR people in TWO separate robberies.  with a shotgun, coldblooding killings.  No self defense.  I agree with Tee.  One appeal, no more, then death penalty immediately.  IMO, once the judge hits that gavel, their asses should be heading to the chamber within minutes.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 14, 2005)

.


----------



## oakraider1 (Dec 14, 2005)

He could have any name he wanted.Did you see how jacked Tookie was back in the day. His name could of been buttercup and people still would of ran from this guy.


----------



## tee (Dec 14, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> the death penitly is so over rated anyway. he gets stuck with a pin, falls asleep and dies peacfully.that dosen't sound that bad. I mean we are all going to die someday anyway.
> 
> I don't think he would have died that peacefully in the gang.



True! We need to bring back public hangings. Wouldnt that be cool? Everyone would see what happens to you when you "F" up. They arent that violent either, but better than going nite nite.


----------



## tee (Dec 14, 2005)

oakraider1 said:
			
		

> He could have any name he wanted.Did you see how jacked Tookie was back in the day. His name could of been buttercup and people still would of ran from this guy.


Ya too bad he didnt write a book about what he was cycling and really make a contribution to the world before leaving it


----------



## NinjaWizard (Dec 14, 2005)

Please keep in mind that I'm not trying to offend anyone.

I have to disagre with most of you, killing someone because he has killed doesn't make any sense to me...
I don't think we are any better by killing for the same thing that he has done.
It's a bit like playing God, deciding who should live and who should die.
Now I'm not talking about Tookie but about the death penalty in general. It was already proven in the past that people have been emprisonned by mistake, so who can say that the guy on death row is 100% guilty. There have been some cases where the guy on death row was proven innocent with new evidence. The system isnt perfect, and an execution is not to be taken lightly.



> Studies I have read show that capital punishment creates little deterrence for would be murderers. However, that just makes me believe that the main reason is justice for the loved ones of the murder victims. Personally, if somebody murdered my wife and daughter and I thought he might not get the death penalty I would do anything I could to kill him myself. Even a slow-assed death penalty will provide the victims some relief.



You are right, murders in states that have capital punishment has not gone down... so why keep it since it's not helping?
Again I don't think that doing justice yourself will help your cause, mainly because you'd be blinded by emotions. You can't let your emotions overcome you, if not, let's say you get drunk and get behind the wheel then hit another car and get arrested. Turns out that you hit the judges car, now I'm sure you wouldn't want him to give you 15 years in jail because he is pissed that you have wrecked his car...
I know we are talking about murders here but still, emotions have no place in the ruling.

That's just my commie Canadian opinion


----------



## cawb (Dec 14, 2005)

well tookie admitted to it he was the killer, so i say fuck him....
eye for an eye


----------



## NinjaWizard (Dec 14, 2005)

We had a case here in Quebec where a guy pleaded guilty to some crimes, can't remember wich one though. He spent 5 years in jail, turns out that he was schiszophrenic and never committed the crimes, the police never even processed the dna evidence wich would have proven his innocence because he pleaded guilty...


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 14, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> True! We need to bring back public hangings. Wouldnt that be cool? Everyone would see what happens to you when you "F" up. They arent that violent either, but better than going nite nite.



hangings are still used in vermont i believe........doubt they're public however


----------



## Andrew (Dec 15, 2005)

*hanging*



			
				wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> hangings are still used in vermont i believe........doubt they're public however



Washington State has the hanging option.  I believe the convicted man gets to choose hanging or lethal injection.  Most choose the injection.


----------



## mrxplosive (Dec 15, 2005)

The problem is Tookie never once showed remorse or said he was sorry. That's the very reason Arnold rejected his appeal, good for Arnold. 

I think they should have put a blue bandana on his head and one arm, drove him down to Compton and dropped him off in a Bloods neighborhood. That would have been fair punishment, let him deal with part of the shitstorm he started. 

As for states with the death penalty not having decreased murder rates, of course they don't. The executions are way too few and far between. And even the ones that get executed don't receive punishment for years, and usually decades. By then everyone has forgotten the people who's lives were shattered.


----------



## Nitrateman (Dec 15, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> True! We need to bring back public hangings. Wouldnt that be cool? Everyone would see what happens to you when you "F" up. They arent that violent either, but better than going nite nite.




Public hangings or televised executions of any kind would certainly not become a deterrent.  What they do become is a lurid form of entertainment...sort of like not being able to take your eyes off a car accident.  They never worked in France...read a tale of two cities.  In this country it would probably become a pay per view event.

this is a great thread

Nitrateman


----------



## tee (Dec 15, 2005)

Like mrxplosive said, the death penalty is not a deterrent to crime because its not utilized enough and its not utilized swiftly, its not utilized certainly and its been too sanitized. "Studies have shown...."  doesnt mean shit. I can show you studies that show the opposite of anything that is stated. One must use common sense. If you know that if you kill some guy and get caught, you will die a horrible miserable death, and it will be carried out immediately, you will more than likely not kill the guy if you are mentally balanced. If you do kill him, you already know what will happen if you get caught. If you get caught, you deserve what you get. No excuses. I dont care if you were beat as a child, born with a mental handicap, or what other horseshit excuse these liberal swine can come up with. If they killed a person or committed a crime that society feels deserves the death penalty, kill them. 

If you are standing on a corner and see a cop directing traffic. Are you going to pick up a rock and smash it through a window of the insurance company right across the street that ripped you off? No, you know the cop will arrest you. Thats a deterrent. You know you will pay consequences for your actions (Even though they wont be severe). You know there will be punishment. 

People have been incarcerated and even on death row that were proved innocent at a later time. Thats terrible. Unfortunately, the world is not a perfect place. We can only do our best. Allowing millions of scum bags to go on breathing and living after they have committed horrible acts, is not right either.


----------



## tee (Dec 15, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Public hangings or televised executions of any kind would certainly not become a deterrent.  What they do become is a lurid form of entertainment...sort of like not being able to take your eyes off a car accident.  They never worked in France...read a tale of two cities.  In this country it would probably become a pay per view event.
> 
> this is a great thread
> 
> Nitrateman




Using France as an example for anything other than good food doesnt fly far


----------



## Nitrateman (Dec 15, 2005)

Tee you know you're right, but the time I am talking about France was US' greatest ally.

Nitrateman


----------



## Andrew (Dec 16, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Tee you know you're right, but the time I am talking about France was US' greatest ally.
> 
> Nitrateman



Yeah, but it was just because France was sticking it to Brittain by allying with us against Brittain.


----------

